# I like to see some Barrel racing Pic.



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

I like to see some barrel racing pics. here one of mine









Me and Luke barrel racing!!![/img][/url]


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Me and Miss Chloe


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Here's Boo:


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Wow I like yall barrel pictures!!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I love the english barrel racing, Miss Katie!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Kudos for wearing a helmet misskatie! 

I only have videos...ll have to get some photos up here sometime.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I love them! I wish I had some to share, but I was barrel racing way before digital cameras. :lol:


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Great pics! I barrel race too


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow your horses all go so fast!!!

I always have a helmet unless its for a leasurly trail ride and we arnt allowed to use western saddles at pony club over here, apparently its a safety concern.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

Miss Katie said:


> Wow your horses all go so fast!!!


 I like your pictures and I like your horse, your horse is beautiful.


----------



## Parker Horse Ranch (Jul 18, 2008)

buckaroo2010 said:


> Great pics! I barrel race too


Me too and I like the pictures of your horse buck, he beautiful.


----------



## Equine_Woman (Jul 19, 2008)

We are semi-retired barrel racers but I have one shot of us uploaded from our hey-day! (Sterling is permanently retired, I'm possibly semi/retired depending on how life goes)


----------

